# Wakeup call



## JJR512 (Oct 9, 2010)

This happened last night. Well technically, early this morning.

First, a note about our station: The door to the bunk room is at the back of the ambulance bay.

I was riding as an observer on the medic unit. We'd left the station for a roll-over around 3:30am, along with the rescue engine. There turned out to be no entrapment, and with PD on scene and a tow truck on the way, the engine was able to leave pretty quickly. We, on the other hand, didn't clear the hospital until about two hours later. To "congratulate" the engine crew on being able to get back to bed so quickly, the other two guys on the medic unit decided a little surprise was in order to mark their return to the station.

So keeping in mind the placement of the bunk room door, they decided to pull into the bay head-first. Then the paramedic got out, propped open the door, and flipped on the lights, and at the same moment he flipped on the lights, the driver planted his foot on the air horn switch and let it blare for a full ten seconds. 

The scrambling, the popping up of heads, the looks on the faces...Priceless. :lol:

I think I can safely say the residential neighbors will be glad when we move to our new station next year...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 9, 2010)

Beware the vengeance of engine crews...they have a lot of time on their hands to plot their nefarious scheme to get even.  h34r:


----------



## princessretard (Oct 10, 2010)

hahaha!! nice one! i wish i had seen that in person. but i agree with this guy here, they're definitely gonna plan on getting you back for that. something embarrasing i'm gonna guess. keep us updated.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 12, 2010)

engine crews also have louder sirens and airhorns.  and bigger squirt guns


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just found out that there was a little bit more to this than I was previously aware of. I thought that the medic crew guys did this just because the engine crew guys got to return to the station so quick while we had to stay out so much longer, but there was really another reason in play as well.

Apparently, one of the engine guys had an air horn ring tone or sound effect on his phone, and several times over the last few shifts he had been playing it directly into the paramedic's ear, especially while he was sleeping. So this was the paramedic's way of getting him back, you see. With quite a bit of collateral damage as well, obviously.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2010)

johnrsemt said:


> engine crews also have louder sirens and airhorns.  and bigger squirt guns



Yes, but the rehab unit have veto power over fire fighters going back to play with said squirt guns at the big show.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 14, 2010)

more thinking of big squirt guns at the station,  not at a fire:   we had a FF end a water fight with a 1 3/4" hose line  on fog.    another one dumped a 3500 gal tank into a bay full of FF/EMS doing training,   course it wasn't as funny when he found out our chief, 3 deputy chiefs and 2 B/C's were in the bay too


----------



## foxfire (Oct 14, 2010)

johnrsemt said:


> more thinking of big squirt guns at the station,  not at a fire:   we had a FF end a water fight with a 1 3/4" hose line  on fog.    another one dumped a 3500 gal tank into a bay full of FF/EMS doing training,   course it wasn't as funny when he found out our chief, 3 deputy chiefs and 2 B/C's were in the bay too



That could almost qualify for the pucker factor.


----------

